# Sync Outlook 365 & Google Calendar



## jharding (Jun 20, 2000)

Is there a way of Syncing Outlook 365 & Google Calendar? Most of what I have found on searches deal with older programs. Thanks.
Jim


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

We need more clarification. There is nothing in this world called "Outlook 365". And while I know Microsoft is utterly confusing, they just don't have a product like that. There is Outlook, and there is Office 365, as well as Outlook.com. So is it Office 365? If so which plan? Is it Outlook? If so which version?

Gmail is IMAP and by default doesn't sync with Outlook. Here are the workarounds:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/o...-outlook-and-google-calendar-HA010167495.aspx


----------



## jharding (Jun 20, 2000)

You are correct. It is Office 365 and that version of Outlook but now I will have to figure out which plan. I think it was a yearly subscription. I usually get the top performing model with all the bells and whistles for an individual. I am at work and will have to check tonight to be sure as it is a home computer that has Office 365 on it. At work I have Office 2010.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I should have typed a little more. Regardless of the version you have (Office 365 or desktop), the link I posted is what you want to do. It will work with Outlook from O365 as well. (Just not Outlook.com.)


----------

